# Pleco in 65 gallon



## biskit (Nov 17, 2005)

I have the following fish in my 65 gallon (250 liter)

1 Bala Shark 
1 Blood Parrot 
2 Rainbow sharks 
2 Clown Loaches 

They are all quite big, ranging from 8 to 10 inches and have been together in the same tank for about 5 years now (they haven't had any new tank mates in that time....) :fish: 

Will I be able to put my 5 inch Sailfin Pleco in that tank?

Thnx :king:

p.s I know the Sailfin Pleco will one day be 2 big for the tank. We did not buy him, we got him from friends together with their tank. He wil be moving from 29 gallon ----> 65 gallon if possible and later 2 even bigger tank.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Yeah, he will be fine for the time being, but as you said yourself, when he grows a bit bigger he would much prefer a bigger place to live. 
What would you do if I said to you "right, you have to live in a one bedroom flat for the next 5 years without leaving the premises." (no offense to people suffering from agrophobia, it was just an example LOL).


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Just to let you know, all my adult plecos live in my eight foot tank along with other peaceful species. I never keep plecos in small tanks for any length of time, because as you might not be aware of, even though they rest on the bottom of the tank or cling to the glass for most of the day, they are poor swimmers and very active at night, so this makes life very difficult when you are a foot long unflexible plec, who needs to turn around and browse around the tank with a width of only a couple of inches longer than you are.


----------



## biskit (Nov 17, 2005)

Thanx CichlidMan.... :-D 

I bought a nice piece of bogwood for the big tank and as soon as that is in I will move him to the biger tank. Yes I do know that he will get to big, as I said we didn't buy him - I just hate these LFS's that just sell these Pleco's without worrying how big they will get! That's the main reason why we dnt want 2 take him back - because they might end up selling him 2 someone with a 10 gallon tank :shock: 

Well he is moving from his 29 gallon to the 65 gallon and I have plans for a 125 gallon for the future (about 6 months from now)


----------



## Fraser (Dec 5, 2005)

I thought plecos only grew to a certain size depending on the size of the tank their in, just like all fish really :S


----------

